# Liberta Explorer Rat/Ferret/Degu/Chinchilla cage Bristol



## Sib (Sep 11, 2012)

We are downsizing and now wish to sale our explorer, it has a custom made steel base in it to stop substrate falling out, comes with all shelves and middle to separate into two separate cages if needed, only thing is missing is the cover for the shelve but we used sticky tiles from the pound shop plus easier to clean, also you can use other shelves etc from other cages.

Really need this gone as it is blocking my hall way, It's all clean and ready to go, I may be able to deliver if local and fuel cost is covered by yourself.

£110
If interested please call or txt me on 07826848239 or email me at [email protected]


----------

